# Rotary Lawn Mower



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

What kind of mower is it?

EDIT: Brand?


----------



## DIYER33 (Mar 16, 2005)

Craftsman 4.5hp


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Have you checked the oil level? Is it manual or electric start? Can you tell who made the engine?


----------



## DIYER33 (Mar 16, 2005)

This a craftsman 4-cycle engine. I check the oil there was none. I have removed the fuel tank, blower housing, now I am at the flywheel. It looks like I need a special tool to remove it. I am going to get to the bottom of all this.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Sounds to me like the connecting rod is gone, so is the mower. Craftsman does not build engines, they re-market them.
I'm guessing that your engine is history. You should use the correct puller for the flywheel but for an already dead engine you can do the following. Back off the flywheel nut until it is flush with the top of the crankshaft. Pry up on the flywheel with a large screwdriver or prybar and smack the nut with a large hammer. You want to set up an impact, not drive the crankshaft through the bottom of the crankcase. Sharp taps with a 3# hammer ought to do it.
I think that you are on your way to a new mower but it is always fun to take something apart.


----------



## DIYER33 (Mar 16, 2005)

I called sears this is the retail place where I got the mower, and they sell all the parts for this particular motor. Piston, pin and assembly, connecting rod assembly, crankshaft. I could build it up my self again. Thanks for all your help everyone.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I Had The Same Problem Last Fall When I Was Mowing My Lawn SO I Wouldn't Have To Rack The Leaves. I Have A Mulcher Mower. It Froze Up On Me. No Oil. I Put Some Oil In It. The Blade Was Still Froze Up. Got A Big HAND Held Hammer Gave The Blade A Good Whack I Was Back In Business. Now I Make Sure I Keep Oil In It. Just Mowed Lawn Yesterday With It.  ITS ABOUT SIX YEARS OLD PUSH MULCHER MOWER.


----------



## DIYER33 (Mar 16, 2005)

Open up the motor and found nothing wrong with it, the camshaft is in one piece so is the connceting rod, the piston is ok but the spark plug was burn black. The blade looks a little bend but I think I can use it for another month or so. So now is to put it back together were the challange comes in. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## meiersenterprises (Jun 17, 2005)

747 said:


> I Had The Same Problem Last Fall When I Was Mowing My Lawn SO I Wouldn't Have To Rack The Leaves. I Have A Mulcher Mower. It Froze Up On Me. No Oil. I Put Some Oil In It. The Blade Was Still Froze Up. Got A Big HAND Held Hammer Gave The Blade A Good Whack I Was Back In Business. Now I Make Sure I Keep Oil In It. Just Mowed Lawn Yesterday With It.  ITS ABOUT SIX YEARS OLD PUSH MULCHER MOWER.


That's pretty cool. I had a similar situation about 10 years ago and just replaced the motor. Now i wish I had tried the hammer first.


----------

